
Ask HN: Can anyone tell me why my comments are not displayed? - rofl
I created this account today. My comments are not visible to public. A red asterisk is displayed next to my every comment.
======
sfrechtling
I think the red asterisk just means that it is your comment.

~~~
tokenadult
Yes, the red asterisk is helpful for scanning a page when looking for your own
posts or comments (although it is also possible to use any browser's find-on-
page search, usually implemented as CTRL-F on Windows browsers, to search for
your own username).

------
sillysaurus2
Offtopic, but: in case you need to reply to someone here, you can edit the
text of your post within two hours.

